# Anyone know what's happening at the GSDCA agility ?



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Anyone have results on agility going on at the gsdca nationals??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I didn't go this year


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

any links to results?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I couldn't find any... They are usually so busy with the trial and all the going's on that unless someone is there and posting, the info gets to us late..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

geee, I am impatient


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

We were finally going to go this year and I had to retire Mikko early  I know one person there and she hasn't posted anything yet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know Andaka (here) is there competing with Jag as well as Wanda (kleinenhain) with Enzo.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Only update I know is from the Wildhaus people attending:



> Saw Bill and Teagan run at the GSDCA National Specialty at Purina Farms, yesterday and today....what a powerhouse dog! Yeah, Bill's not so bad as a handler, either. He didn't fall OR get lost on course! Better not let that go to your head, Bill! Teagan double Q'd yesterday AND today, with placements! Shhhhh....Bill is on QQ#19 - one more to go for their MACH! NO PRESSURE, eh? A MACH at the Nationals would be oh so sweet...


Be fun if a Wildhaus pup got their MACH at the Nationals!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

It's a shame they didn't offer "live stream" this year, don't know why, I would have paid for it.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Only update I know is from the Wildhaus people attending:
> 
> 
> 
> Be fun if a Wildhaus pup got their MACH at the Nationals!


They did! Picked up the final 2Q this afternoon, so she's now MACH PAM Giselle v Wildhaus VCD1, CD, CD-C, TD, MX, MXJ, MJB, CGC, TC(plus probably some other agility letters I don't know about). So proud of Bill and Teagan!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Bill and Teagan! Karlo's so proud of his little sister


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Considering that I can't even walk through a Rally course without messing up and getting us disqualified, tha is amazing!!! 

Big Congrats to Bill and Teagan! Gryffon's sisters and "little" brother are all doing great at distinguishing themselves in their chosen fields!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

big congrats to Bill and Teagan! what a special place to get a MACH


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> big congrats to Bill and Teagan! what a special place to get a MACH


That's what I was thinking....Bills nickname is sandbagger, lol. He'll have an IPO 3 on Teagan as soon as he retires her from agility. And they'll probably get that at the nationals!


----------

